# Mouclade



## Ishbel (May 19, 2006)

*Mouclade *
This is a slightly simplified recipe for a classic French moules dish

1 kg bag of mussels 
125ml dry white wine 
3 shallots, finely sliced
2 egg yolks
142 ml carton double cream (I think this is US 'heavy' cream)
1 tsp curry powder 
half a lemon 

Rinse the mussels, discarding any that won’t close when tapped. Put them in a large saucepan with the wine and shallots, bring to the boil, cover and steam for 3-4 minutes. Shake the pan from time to time until the mussels have all opened; throw away any that are still closed. Pour through a sieve, reserving the cooking liquid.

Mix the egg yolks with the cream and curry powder. Whisk this into the cooking liquid and reheat it gently without letting it boil. Season and add a squeeze of lemon. Divide the mussels between bowls and pour the sauce over. Serve with bread to mop up the sauce.


----------



## Constance (May 19, 2006)

That sounds heavenly, Ishbel. Now, if only I had access to fresh mussels.


----------



## Ishbel (May 19, 2006)

I always forget what a HUGE country the USA really IS....    We're so lucky...  being a small nation, surrounded by sea - there is always fresh sea fish available.


----------



## Constance (May 19, 2006)

Yes, it is huge, Ishbel, and I live right in the middle of it. The cities in the midwest have fresh seafood flown in, but I live in a very small town in a rural area. 
I'm not complaining...I'm not one for the city life, and I love my home.


----------



## Piccolina (May 19, 2006)

Such a lovely dish, Ishbel. I think that it would go so nicely with all of the fresh asparagus that's in season here right now


----------

